# Did Fedex Go Corporate



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I was just wandering if FedEx went to a national this year a guy a do a lot of work for has had the FedEx regional distribution center in Champaign Il for years and lost it this year and was told corporate bid it out thanks for any responses


----------

